# Camshaft Id



## LeMonster (Nov 5, 2016)

Just pulled the camshaft out of my 455. It's stamped 200647 on the back. Just wondering if anyone here knows if it's an 068 which was what I thought I put in years ago when I built it. I've been googling like crazy to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

How many years ago was the rebuild and who supplied the cam? New factory Pontiac cams haven’t been available for quite some time. The full part number for the “068” is 9779068. The factory used various stamped ID markings on the back of the rear cam journal depending on the cam-could be a single letter, a square, a letter in a circle, of a very limited number/letter combo. The number you referenced looks like IDs that I have seen on aftermarket cams. You could have an aftermarket “blueprinted” 068 cam or just an aftermarket cam with specs close to the 068.


----------

